# Anyone tried Marriage teleboot camp by Mort Fertel?



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been getting his free emails with advice and it sounds like a wonderful alternative to marriage counseling which simply dredges up problems which generally make the problems worse when there is a spouse who doesnt want to do that. Its one of the sponser ads here and just wondered if anyone tried it and what their experience was with the lone ranger track. Thanks!


----------



## elenap (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm on the lone ranger track now and posting an ongoing review of the experience at the Review of Mort Fertel's Marriage Fitness thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/self-h...-mort-fertels-marriage-fitness-program-3.html

I hope you no longer need it, since it's been months since you posted here.


----------

